# Biker / Strecken um Roth, Schwabach, Nürnberg & Fürth gesucht



## smerles (24. April 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche anfängerfreundliche Biker und / oder Trails, um Roth, Schwabach und Nürnberg / Fürth oder in südlicher Richtung bis ca. Georgensgmünd (bis dahin geht mein Monatsticket ). Wenn jemand Trails kennt, wäre es prima noch zu erklären wie man mit den öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln oder dann eben dem Bike hinkommt. 
Ich fahre gerne im Wald, bisher mit eher wenigen Abfahrten drin (Rund um Roth ists eher flach) aber es kann ruhig auch mal etwas anderes sein. Ausgenommen Downhill und irgendwelche Sprungsachen 

Danke schonmal!


----------



## Coffee (25. April 2004)

hi,

welche Strecken kennst Du denn schon? Nürnberg Tiergarten?? Oder Fürth alte Veste??? Hier im forum stehen oft tipps und treffen. Häng dich doch einfach mal hin ;-)


Grüße coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smerles (25. April 2004)

Kenne mich nur rund um Roth aus  Sind die Bikertreffs denn anfängerfreundlich?


----------



## Coffee (25. April 2004)

ja, wir sind alle anfängerfreundlich   

Ne Spaß bei Seite. Klaro. Wie lange fährst Du denn schon? Klinke Dich doch einfach mal in einen Thread mit ein und sprecht es ab ,-) Bisher hat es immer funktioniert. also keine Angst. Wir beissen nicht.


coffee


----------



## smerles (25. April 2004)

Ich fahre so ca. seit einem Jahr, das Gelände rund um Roth ist aber eher anspruchslos  Oder ich überseh die interessanten Trails einfach... 
Gut daß ihr nicht beißt, bin nämlich eher schüchtern und sowieso viel zu zäh und mager


----------



## Frazer (25. April 2004)

Clover schrieb:
			
		

> Gut daß ihr nicht beißt, bin nämlich eher schüchtern und sowieso viel zu zäh und mager




Dann bring noch was zu futtern mit   

Man könnt ja auch mal am Heidenberg wieder ne Tour planen, mit dem Local-Tour-Guide Beelze wird's immer wieder interessant    

Und außerdem gibts da a paar echt interessante Trails, von Roth is es net allzu weit wech und ich bin des Jahr dort noch net gefahren.
Oder Du kommst mal unter der Woche an die alte Veste zum Biken, da is es auch ganz nett.

Grüße


----------



## Altitude (25. April 2004)

solltest Du unter der Woche mal langewele haben:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=109092

@Aische

Kammerstein klingt gut...aber nur mit Karte!!!


----------



## smerles (25. April 2004)

Hab leider immer erst um 18 Uhr Feierabend  Frühestens...
Aber vielleicht kann ich im Urlaub ja mal mitkommen. Mal gucken.


----------



## Frazer (25. April 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> @Aische
> 
> Kammerstein klingt gut...aber nur mit Karte!!!



WEICHEI!

Hat doch auch scho ohne geklappt


----------



## Beelzebub (25. April 2004)

hi clover: klar gibt es in deiner ecke ein paar gute wenn auch wenige trails.wie frazer schon schrieb zbs. den heidenberg.ansonsten die nbg. bzw. fürther klassiker wie tiergarten oder alte veste. in roth gibts noch nen kleinen aber feinen north shore und in wallesau ne nette dirtline.desweiteren ist zu empfehlen: vom steinbrüchla bis nach wendelstein zum wernloch und dann weiter zur schwarzachklamm.

showman is ja wie ich schwabacher und kennt sich sicher gut am heidenberg aus  

PS: ich muss auch bis 18uhr arbeiten,aber mittlerweile ist es ja abends schon länger hell.
bei interesse meld dich mal


----------



## smerles (25. April 2004)

*Meld* 

Ab dem 4.5 könnte ich auf jeden Fall, vorher weiß ich noch nicht - Am 4.5 schreib ich meine Abschlussprüfung 

Hoffe es geht ok wenn wir es zur Not ein wenig ruhiger angehen lassen, was die Fahrgeschwindigkeit betrifft  Da ich (noch) keinen Tacho habe weiß ich auch nicht was so mein Schnitt ist.

Was ist eigentlich ein NorthShore und wo liegt der hier in Roth?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beelzebub (25. April 2004)

north shore ist was zum hüpfen und so. vermutlich nicht das wahre für dich wenn du schreibst du hast damit eigentlich nix am hut.

der liegt grob richtung büchenbach.


----------



## smerles (25. April 2004)

Zufällig in dem kleinen Park bei der Voltastraße am Rother Bahnhof?

Naja, so rumhüpfen is nicht wirklich was für mich, fahre lieber querfeldein über Stock & Stein (hey, das reimt sich! ) oder Schotter


----------



## saalfelder (25. Dezember 2005)

gelöscht. muss ja nicht öffenltich sein ;-) anfragen direkt an saalfelder.


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Dezember 2005)

Das Holz dürfte aber mittlerweile morsch sein und bei der nächsten Antwort als Öl, Stein -oder Holzkohlevorkommen vorkommen   


G.


----------



## Bösergärtner666 (25. Dezember 2005)

saalfelder schrieb:
			
		

> Die Hüpfanlage liegt Richtung?????????




Sorry Man aber Wegbeschreibungen dahin gehn gar nicht!!!
Im moment ist da noch nix öffentlich,und wenn zuviele Biker dort
auftauchen könnte es probleme damit geben und die trails könnten Sterben!
Danke für das Verständniss!

Die Woodpackercrew!!!!!!!


----------



## showman (25. Dezember 2005)

Danke Mama     

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saalfelder (25. Dezember 2005)

Bösergärtner666 schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry Man aber Wegbeschreibungen dahin gehn gar nicht!!!


*Tschulljunk, Downhiller!*  Dachte, der Trail ist bereits bekannt, weil dort immer mehrere Leute dort fahren, wenn ich mal vorbeikomme.



			
				Bösergärtner666 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für das Verständniss!


Also, nochmal: War nicht so gewollt.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## showman (25. Dezember 2005)

saalfelder schrieb:
			
		

> *Tschulljunk, Downhiller!*  Dachte, der Trail ist bereits bekannt, weil dort immer mehrere Leute dort fahren, wenn ich mal vorbeikomme.
> 
> 
> Also, nochmal: War nicht so gewollt.
> ...


Schwamm drüber, hammer ja grad noch die Kurve gekriegt   

Gruß Showman


----------



## Perry2011 (26. April 2011)

*smerles*:

Hey vileicht hast du ja mal Lust mit mir einwenig rum zu fahren  ich fahre auch meistens aleine aber des lanweilt immer xD qürde mich mal Freuen ich Komme aus Obersteinbach an der Haide Hinter der Otto Linien Kaserne  

MFG

Marc


----------



## smerles (26. April 2011)

Sorry, ich wohne schon lange nicht mehr in Deutschland. Lass den Thread in Frieden ruhen


----------

